# hairspray on feathers???



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

mopar -

It (was) used to waterproof them. Unfortunately (with most types of sprays), it stiffened them up to a point where you ended up with a fairly stiff vane - the worst of both worlds. If you really need a waterproof feather, just go with the commercial vanes.

Viper1 out.


----------



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

I've been using ScotchGard for years. Works very well.


----------



## pigpopper (May 21, 2004)

Try an un-scented anti-perspirant spray. I use Sure, works well and doesn't stiffen the feathers. 
ScotchGard? Hadn't thought of that, maybe I'll give it a try. Toodles. Pigpopper


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

Ive been using cheap silicon "waterpfoofing" spay like whats used on tents and such for a few years,seems to work and a can lasts forever and a day


----------



## mopar23435_2413 (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks for all the ideas fellas. looks like i have a few products to pick up today,lol.


----------

